# Hannah's Newest Quirk



## littlebird (Apr 2, 2012)

So Hannah has recently started "sucking" on different fabrics. Sometimes it's her blanket, other times it's my shirt or pj pants. She doesn't annoint afterwards or anything. She just likes to suck on the fabric. And she gets a bunch of it in her mouth that she won't let go of when I try to pull it away from her mouth. The fabric is always wet when I do pry her away. But she doesn't annoint...

Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Virtual_Rachel (Mar 23, 2012)

littlebird said:


> So Hannah has recently started "sucking" on different fabrics. Sometimes it's her blanket, other times it's my shirt or pj pants. She doesn't annoint afterwards or anything. She just likes to suck on the fabric. And she gets a bunch of it in her mouth that she won't let go of when I try to pull it away from her mouth. The fabric is always wet when I do pry her away. But she doesn't annoint...
> 
> Does this happen to anyone else?


My hedgehog sometimes likes to chew on material - e.g. when she's wrapped up in a towel after a bath, or when she's climbing up a jumper I'm wearing. If yours isn't biting it off/swallowing it, I don't think it's anything to worry about.


----------

